# Park Board Decision



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Im looking at a new board for this season. Last year I spent like 80% of my time on the mountain lapping the parks; jibbing, buttering and 15-30 footers. So I'm looking for a board that is pretty park oriented. I'm going to be going out around 10-15 times this season on weekends, but I'm also part of a local ski club thats going to go out another 4 on fridays, so I'd say I'm out there fairly regularly.

Right now I'm probably going to be using a set of 09 Burton Missions as my bindings, and the boards I'm looking at are
-K2 Parkstar 
-Ride Machete
-Forum Youngblood Chillydog

*all those boards are wide, I'm a size 11.5ish snowboard boot.

As I said I'm mainly going to be in the park, I want a board with enough flex to butter and curve over rails but not so noodly that I'm going to wash out on anything bigger than a 15 footer. I've heard that the Youngblood is a pretty soft board, can anyone rate them in that regard if they've rode these boards before? 

I live in southern ontario and usually go to the states to ride, so I almost never get any powder  mainly groomed runs for me. I dont need to worry about any other snow conditions because they would be very rare.

So, thoughts on these boards or any other recommendations?


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

From your list, I'd say go with the K2 Parkstar but I'll guarantee someone will add in to get a NeverSummer board. They do make great boards though.


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

horrorscope fk would be good. i have a 151 and i wear size 11.5 and don't need a wide, but it does come in wides


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I love my Horrorscope FK...


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Parkstar I've heard great things about, I own a horrorscope and that wouldn't be a bad choice either. Maybe a jibpan which might be a little to stiff for buttering, or an artifact 85 is slightly stiffer then the regular artifact, I haven't taken mine off any kickers yet cause my mountain doesn't have any open. I would think it would be fine for atleast 20ish footers.


----------



## AirConditioning (Oct 5, 2009)

iKimshi said:


> From your list, I'd say go with the K2 Parkstar but I'll guarantee someone will add in to get a NeverSummer board. They do make great boards though.


Yup. Check out the Never Summer Evo-R and SL-R decks. They have rocker between the bindings, but camber at the tips so you'll get the butteryness but not the wash-outs. I think they're $40 or $50 more than the Parkstar and Machete, but probably wayyy better for your needs.

^^ didn't want you to fall short on your guarantee. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

No idea what size you need, but there is an 09 Ride Dose 159 on Sierra for $170. I have a friend who is 6'3 and wears a 12.5 boot and he has this exact board and loves the hell out of it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

i dont know much about the boards you suggested but the horrorscope is the best thing for buttering and presses. Plus you would be fine one the medium kickers.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

From your list. The Parkstar.

Though I must throw in the CAPiTA Indoor FK or Ultrafear FK.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

i think im going with the parkstar since i found a nice 155 at a local shop, takes the hassle out of ordering online, shipping to canada and whatnot. It was high on my list anyways. Thanks for the help guys, i considered the Horrorscope FK but i didnt really want to go to an extruded base and I hear the Parkstar has more pop and handles kickers better. I should be picking it up tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Some crappy news, the store only held my 157w Parkstar for 1 day, without telling me that was the longest they could hold it for. So I went to pick it up and they had sold it already, the only parkstar left is a 155 non-wide. I dont really want to get a narrow board because I'm in the grey area of needing a wide but i dont want to drop $500 on something that'll be useless next season. Theres a 155w Capita Horrorscope FK and a 155w Rome Postermania that are my only real options now. I dont like the extruded base on the Horrorscope and I dont like the reverse-free (reverse between the inserts, free camber on the tips) camber on the Postermania


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

What don't you like about the base on the Horrorscope? Is it to slow for your or something?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

take a look at the ultrafear if you find one. I hear it's supposed to be pretty sweet and it was definitely on my shortlist for boards this season.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> What don't you like about the base on the Horrorscope? Is it to slow for your or something?


Yes, I like the faster sintered bases, plus it holds wax better and extruded gouges easier.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Mango said:


> Yes, I like the faster sintered bases, plus it holds wax better and extruded gouges easier.


you, good sir, are incorrect. extruded bases retain wax much longer and are more durable as far as gouges go.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well I can tell you from my experience, as I'm riding a 2010 Horrorscope.

I've hit some rocks and gotten some tiny knicks.... And the base is pretty easy to fix if needed.

It also takes way more wax then my 2010 Bataleon, and stays in the pores for much longer.

And I'm blowing by people left and right because I use quality wax that's rated for the current snow temp.

My Horrorscope is a 155W and I'm 6'5" 200lbs and I enjoy it for all around riding more then my Bataleon The Jam. 

So I dunno man, the base is just fine to me.... I guess if you're only going to ride rails or something, then maybe this base isn't for you, but it's no chump base that's for sure.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

And I fully understand the difference between bases... Just sayin that the Horrorscope base isn't all that inferior.

Sintered is going to be better for most things, but the extruded isn't made of butter


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

RallyBowls said:


> you, good sir, are incorrect. extruded bases retain wax much longer and is more durable as far as gouges go.


maybe someone else can offer their opinion, but i'm pretty sure you're wrong: 



> Extruded bases are made by rapidly heating up the P-Tex to a high temperature and then forcing it through a slot to create sheets of the desired thickness which are pressed together to form the base. It is a faster and easier process, so extruded bases are often found on entry-level or more recreational downhill products. *Bases of this type are not very wax-absorbent at all (nor are sheets of plastic)* but they are inexpensive and easy to produce. Extruded bases (especially on snowboards) are more likely to exhibit warpage (being convex or concave) which can negatively affect the ride.
> 
> A sintered base is formulated by compressing polyethylene pellets under low pressure over a long period of time, causing them to fuse together. This process, unlike extrusion, *creates a base with microscopic open spaces between the polyethylene molocules into which wax can penetrate and reside*. These bases are faster as a result, provided they are regularly given a healthy dose of glide wax, as well as being *lighter and stronger than extruded counterparts*. Almost all nordic skis today use sintered bases because excess friction is a much bigger and uglier monster on flat ground. Performance alpine, telemark and snowboard products also use sintered bases. They are always flatter than their extruded counterparts.


bolded important parts


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

But anyways Mango, I can assure you that if you wax properly, the Horrorscope will go as fast as you would want considering it's a reverse camber board.... I have 0 issues flying around, and the edge hold is really impressive.. 

My sintered base Bataleon is def faster then my Horrorscope but it's also 6cm longer and regular cambered... 

And I don't know what your expecting to run over with the board, but if you use your head, extruded is just fine. Extruded is easier to get a good p-tex job done on as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Mango said:


> maybe someone else can offer their opinion, but i'm pretty sure you're wrong:
> 
> Extruded bases are made by rapidly heating up the P-Tex to a high temperature and then forcing it through a slot to create sheets of the desired thickness which are pressed together to form the base. It is a faster and easier process, so extruded bases are often found on entry-level or more recreational downhill products. Bases of this type are not very wax-absorbent at all (nor are sheets of plastic) but they are inexpensive and easy to produce. Extruded bases (especially on snowboards) are more likely to exhibit warpage (being convex or concave) which can negatively affect the ride.
> 
> ...


no, I'm pretty sure I'm right, extruded bases hold wax longer than sintered, and they are at the least no less durable gouge-wise. I think the only thing sintered has over extruded is that it rides a bit faster, most noticably, as you mention, on flat ground.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

oh yeah and extruded bases are much easier to repair


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's whatever man. The sintered will be stronger and faster, but will be more difficult to maintain. But if you got the extra $150 to spend, then go for it. I personally don't feel the benefits from sintered is going to be worth the extra $150.

I feel the Horrorscope>Parkstar on overall value without question. There's not many boards touching Capita as far as value goes except for Never Summer because of the 3 year warranty. 

Save yourself a little bit of cash right now and maybe get a new board this summer with the money saved.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Looking around a little, i found the Seirrascope. It sounds like a perfect fit, sintered base, and carbon stringers betweent the inserts for a little added stiffness. The only problem is having the customs fees dumped on me for shipping to canada, how much do those usually cost?


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

i picked up a postermania and i was also a little afraid of the reverse free camber but honestly its barely rockered between the inserts. its a sick board for sure


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

if you ride with your stance ducked a bit... that 155 parkstar will be fine. i rode a 155 with a 12 boot.. worked fine but i didnt like the stiffness... i like softer butter sticks... my 2 cents....


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

I know the Horrorscope is a softer board than the Parkstar, but is the Sierrascope stiffer than the Parkstar with the carbon stringers? The only time it would really matter would be boardsliding i guess, since the nose/tail remain the same.

My main concern is am I moving too far away from a park oriented board with the stiffer Sierrascope or is it still soft enough?


----------



## Souva (Nov 25, 2009)

Best Prices On Capita Mid Life Lost Snowboard 155


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

i dunno how you'd be moving away from park with the Sierrascope since it's a stiffer park board itself. just means it rides better all over the mountain, but it won't slack in the park. i was considering buying one myself but i opted to go for the Horrorscope since neither the Sierrascope or Indoor Survival don't come in my size (146-148). you wont be disappointed with a CAPiTA board for sure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

sweet, i figure the horrorscope seems like a really jibbing oriented board. Im interested in that but i also want to hit bs 360s off larger jumps and stuff like that so I think the Sierrascope is a good midpoint for me. The 156 is a good size too, although maybe a bit large for a park board. Im 6'1/2 and 165lbs. I would have taken a 154 if it was available but I'm sure I'll be happy when my board arrives.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

So you went with the sierrascope? Nice!

I would've bought that if my size was available. 

Good call


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Good call on the SierraScope. You'll love it, and it sounds exactly like what you're looking for.

On the topic of sintered speed over extruded. My SubPop 152, that I waxed with mid temp OBJ, was faster Sunday than my brand new Indoor FK 154 today with factory wax. My point being that wax can make all the difference. Unless your racing, a properly waxed extruded will be plenty fast enough.

Oh, and yes, today was my first day on the Indoor, a review is in the works...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks, and be glad you have snow man. I just got maybe an inch today  First snow of the season though, hope it continues. Extruded may very well be fast enough, but it cant hurt having a higher end base. I plan on waxing my board as soon as I get it anyways 

A review on the indoor would be sweet, seeing as the core is pretty similar to the Sierrascope I'd be interested in reading that.


----------

